# The bathtub test lol



## Nerina (Feb 14, 2008)

During a visit to the mental asylum, a visitor asked the Director,
"How do you determine whether or not a patient should be institutionalized?"

'Well,' said the Director, 'we fill up a bathtub, then we offer a
teaspoon, a teacup and a bucket to the patient and ask him or her to empty the bathtub.' 

'Oh, I understand,' said the visitor. 'A normal person would use the
bucket because it's bigger than the spoon or the teacup.'
No.' said the Director, 'A normal person would pull the plug. Do
you want a bed near the window?'



So, want a bed next to Nerina? lol


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 14, 2008)

hahahahha 
that was a good one


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 14, 2008)

only next to?


----------



## Jason (Feb 14, 2008)

@ Ari...


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nerina you're offering bed space? 



That's a pretty clever joke actually


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2008)

lol, nice one


----------



## Jason (Feb 14, 2008)

No she is not offering any bed spaces


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 14, 2008)

Consider yourself spanked.. err, Thanked! That's it!


----------



## Groff (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> So, want a bed next to Nerina? lol



Is said bed near the window?


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 15, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> only next to?



Oh, so I don't see you for a few days, and you're already wandering? I see how it is.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

I liked this joke, glad u guys did


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Additional clever sexual innuendo designed to annoy Jason.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Hows the :truckin: Zepp?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Hows the :truckin: Zepp?



It's goin good!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

good


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> good



yes.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

^ Keep it up, my whole sig will be full of ur quotes lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> ^ Keep it up, my whole sig will be full of ur quotes lol


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

not only do I need a bed by the window, I need some wallpaper and a desk to. I answered spoon, because that will hurt the water more.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

^ spoon, water? what?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> ^ spoon, water? what?



Water hates spoons.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

^um........


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

When you break the surface of water it hurts the water, a bucket will end the misery faster, but with a spoon it will take all night to empty the bathtub and the water can slowly feel it self being poured away.
Plus it's easier to lick the spoon then the bucket.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> ^um........



Yes.

Water hates spoons.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

^oh!  Yeah Ok.......


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Spoons are VERY dangerous.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Spork, deadly to water and mankind.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Desecrated said:
> 
> 
> > Morning
> ...




This happened earlier.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Spork, deadly to water and mankind.






GET IT AWAY!!! DO NOT WANT!!!!


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 15, 2008)

DANGERSPOON


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> DANGERSPOON



KEEP IT AWAY FROM WATER!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

The Annals Of Tim 

Sort Of 

I'll See You After The Dance/ Slow Fast Funk

Waltz Flies Epitomize

My Hovercraft Is Full Of Eels

Minus Bagpipes 

If At All

Fallin' Down Drunk

Grunge Tune

all songs written by Dangerspoon.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Why is it, that all threads nerina makes goes off topic so fast???


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, I personally like to say strange things to confuse her or make her giggle. It's fun.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Well, I personally like to say strange things to confuse her or make her giggle. It's fun.



Can you take some pictures of yourself giggling ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Can you take some pictures of yourself giggling ?



No sir. Cannot do. Very little soul left. Camera takes too much.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Why is it, that all threads nerina makes goes off topic so fast???



Because wonderful people like Desecrated and Zepp88 have a habit of saying shit that makes Nerina have giggle fits


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Because wonderful people like Desecrated and Zepp88 have a habit of saying shit that makes Nerina have giggle fits


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Well, I personally like to say strange things to confuse her or make her giggle. It's fun.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


>



I'm tickling your funny bone.


----------



## Naren (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> No sir. Cannot do. Very little soul left. Camera takes too much.



I hate to break it to you, sir, but you no longer have ANY soul left. 

The shock must've sent you into a state of denial.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> I hate to break it to you, sir, but you no longer have ANY soul left.
> 
> The shock must've sent you into a state of denial.



No. You're one of them. 






































the carrots


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

I quite enjoy spooning.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> I hate to break it to you, sir, but you no longer have ANY soul left.
> 
> The shock must've sent you into a state of denial.



^^CARROT!!!

[action=Desecrated]runs for his life.[/action]


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


>



one day, one day.......


----------



## Naren (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> No. You're one of them.



One of... the carrots? 

I think you've stepped over the line that seperates "crazy" from "absolutely out of ones fucking mind" on Jake Mazlo's 1945 Level of Insanity chart, published at the University of Chicago.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> one day, one day.......



What is today but tommorows afterthought and yesterdays bastard child?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> One of... the carrots?
> 
> I think you've stepped over the line that seperates "crazy" from "absolutely out of ones fucking mind" on Jake Mazlo's 1945 Level of Insanity chart, published at the University of Chicago.



I made you a chart to













































But I eated it...


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> One of... the carrots?
> 
> I think you've stepped over the line that seperates "crazy" from "absolutely out of ones fucking mind" on Jake Mazlo's 1945 Level of Insanity chart, published at the University of Chicago.



CARROT!!!


I've crossed the line!!!


Surrounded by carrots!!! With no spoon!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> CARROT!!!
> 
> 
> I've crossed the line!!!
> ...



[action=Desecrated]hands zepp88 some spoons;[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]hands zepp88 some spoons;[/action]






So. 

Beautiful. 

The spoons to help against the carrots fight.


----------



## Naren (Feb 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I made you a chart to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bastard.  Don't you realize how valuable charts are in a capitalist economy?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> You bastard.  Don't you realize how valuable charts are in a capitalist economy?



Sporks don't need capitalist economy, only carrots.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

No oxygen for the carrot!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

[action=Nerina]is lost...........[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]is lost...........[/action]


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> No oxygen for the carrot!



Carrot don't need oxygen they use Carbon monoxide.


----------



## Naren (Feb 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Carrot don't need oxygen they use Carbon monoxide.



 Amen... 

Amen, bruthah.

Cabbage survives solely on cyanide, by the way.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]is lost...........[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> Amen...
> 
> Amen, bruthah.
> 
> Cabbage survives solely on cyanide, by the way.



For the longest time I believed that I was cabbage.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

True story

A friend of mine wanted to get out of the military , so when they sent him to the shrink, he started screaming; 
- "I'm a hot dog , they are going to eat me!", 
Then drop on the floor and rolled himself in a carpet.


----------



## Naren (Feb 15, 2008)

Did it work?

Or... more importantly... WAS he a hot dog?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes it worked, and unfortunately he wasn't a hot dog


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm all green and leafy now.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm all green and leafy now.



wanna cyber ???


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


>



LOL!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> wanna cyber ???





































help!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> help!



YES!!!! I freaked out the mighty zepp88. I'm wonderful.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> YES!!!! I freaked out the mighty zepp88. I'm wonderful.


----------



## Naren (Feb 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> wanna cyber ???



 You're into green and leafy things too?!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> You're into green and leafy things too?!



Like fig leaves?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Like fig leaves?


----------



## Naren (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Like fig leaves?



Hell yeah!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

^nice! lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

[action=Zepp88] gets in the bathtub [/action]


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 15, 2008)

DAMN! looks like i missed out on some fun last night


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> You're into green and leafy things too?!



Hell yes.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 15, 2008)

What the fuck happened to this thread?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> What the fuck happened to this thread?



it got shrod


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> What the fuck happened to this thread?



Desecrated and Zepp had their way with it........



Desecrated said:


> Why is it, that all threads nerina makes goes off topic so fast???





Zepp88 said:


> Well, I personally like to say strange things to confuse her or make her giggle. It's fun.


----------



## dream-thief (Feb 15, 2008)

*this is an off topic post*

- seeing as everyone else seems to be. I though I'd join in


----------



## budda (Feb 15, 2008)

wow, this thread delivers hilarity and green-ness.

is that bed space still available?


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## dream-thief (Feb 15, 2008)

that wasn't an answer


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, since so many of us realised how mad we are......I think there's a line for bed space....


----------



## dream-thief (Feb 15, 2008)

fair enough


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 15, 2008)

I made a bed out of spoons once...



































...so the carrots couldn't attack while I was sleeping. They still tried though...


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Im gonna have nightmares about carrots attacking me tonight.........I just know it.....


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Well, since so many of us realised how mad we are......I think there's a line for bed space....



Starting behind me


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

^ Yeah cause you're the maddest.........


----------



## budda (Feb 15, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I made a bed out of spoons once...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





im 2nd behind jason btw


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

^


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Well, since so many of us realised how mad we are......I think there's a line for bed space....



I've still got my place in line right? After all I fought off those evil carrots.






[action=Zepp88] is still sitting in the bathtub, being green and leafy [/action]


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

^  Are you sure there's no carrots that you missed?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Not sure, I just want a warm carrot free environment.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

[action=Nerina]looks around for anything carrot like............[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

I could say something dirty and uncomfortable right now


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]looks around for anything carrot like............[/action]



[action=Ruarc] stares significantly at Nerina... [/action]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I could say something dirty and uncomfortable right now



Please do. It might scare away the crazy people. And when you're done could you help me build this ladder to the carrot kingdom? Thanks...


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

[action=Zepp88] worries that Nerina may have been deceiving us [/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay Ruarc, you got it 








Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]looks around for anything carrot like............[/action]



Check the dresser drawer


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 15, 2008)

[action=Ruarc] worries that decieving may have been Nerina us...[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> [action=Ruarc] wonders if decieving has been Nerina us...[/action]



[action=Zepp88] will us from the carrots save [/action]






Max also warns us of Skywater and it's infinite dangers.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

^ 



Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] worries that Nerina may have been deceiving us [/action]



Another sig worthy!




ZeroSignal said:


> Please do. It might scare away the crazy people. And when you're done could you help me build this ladder to the carrot kingdom? Thanks...



And, how tall will this ladder have to be to reach carrot kindom ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Check the dresser drawer.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Does the dresser drawer defy the space-time continuum?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Does the dresser drawer defy the space-time continuum?



It's a pocket dimension, so, maybe.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

^ LOL
That sounds just like something Terry Pratchett would say


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> ^ LOL
> That sounds just like something Terry Pratchett would say



In what dimension does this fellow reside?


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

The Discworld Dimension, namely, Anhk-Morpork


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

What an interesting character. But why does he need more pork?


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

You have to see for yourself


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

This is interesting....


TEH GREAT PORK PUZZLE!!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Or the great escargot puzzle perhaps?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Or the great escargot puzzle perhaps?



THAT MEANS SNAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

























































































But, are they tasty?


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Oui, it does, but no snails taste like shit.........lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Join Date: Aug 2007
Last Online: Today
*Location: Anhk-Morpork*
Posts: 512 













































































You know the secrets of More Pork.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Oui, and I do not share secrets easily..........


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll let the carrots in.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh now you WONT, cause u're scared of them


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Oh now you WONT, cause u're scared of them



And, so are you. I can deal.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

No, I never said I was scared of them, I have magical powers, I will turn them into frogs.......


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> No, I never said I was scared of them, I have magical powers, I will turn them into frogs.......


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

You like frogs?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> You like frogs?



Not as much as I love Elves.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

oh boy...........lol
So, tell me, Zepp, when did you first discover your love of elves?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/838110-post330.html


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

She's an elf?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> She's an elf?




The guys in the thread declared her apparent elfiness. We both found it funny.


So, now I'm rolling with it, and can claim a creepy elf fetish


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Ah, I see, thats sweet you rolled with it, shes pretty


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Ah, I see, thats sweet you rolled with it, shes pretty



I think so   

I'm going to visit her this weekend, it's gonna be grand.














NOW! BACK TO TALES OF UNCERTAINTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Aw! 

























Ok, so tales of uncertainty? you start!


----------



## Jason (Feb 16, 2008)

CORNHOLE THE ELF!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Schneewittchen
der Brüder Grimm 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Es war einmal mitten im Winter, und die Schneeflocken fielen wie Federn vom Himmel herab. Da saß eine Königin an einem Fenster, das einen Rahmen von schwarzem Ebenholz hatte, und nähte. Und wie sie so nähte und nach dem Schnee aufblickte, stach sie sich mit der Nadel in den Finger, und es fielen drei Tropfen Blut in den Schnee. Und weil das Rote im weißen Schnee so schön aussah, dachte sie bei sich: Hätt' ich ein Kind, so weiß wie Schnee, so rot wie Blut und so schwarz wie das Holz an dem Rahmen! 

Bald darauf bekam sie ein Töchterlein, das war so weiß wie Schnee, so rot wie Blut und so schwarzhaarig wie Ebenholz und ward darum Schneewittchen (Schneeweißchen) genannt. Und wie das Kind geboren war, starb die Königin. 

Über ein Jahr nahm sich der König eine andere Gemahlin. Es war eine schöne Frau, aber sie war stolz und übermütig und konnte nicht leiden, daß sie an Schönheit von jemand sollte übertroffen werden. Sie hatte einen wunderbaren Spiegel wenn sie vor den trat und sich darin beschaute, sprach sie: 


"Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand,
Wer ist die Schönste im ganzen Land?" 

so antwortete der Spiegel: 


"Frau Königin, Ihr seid die Schönste im Land." 

Da war sie zufrieden, denn sie wußte, daß der Spiegel die Wahrheit sagte. 

Schneewittchen aber wuchs heran und wurde immer schöner, und als es sieben Jahre alt war, war es so schön, wie der klare Tag und schöner als die Königin selbst. Als diese einmal ihren Spiegel fragte: 


"Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand,
Wer ist die Schönste im ganzen Land?" 

so antwortete er: 


"Frau Königin, Ihr seid die Schönste hier,
Aber Schneewittchen ist tausendmal schöner als Ihr." 

Da erschrak die Königin und ward gelb und grün vor Neid. Von Stund an, wenn sie Schneewittchen erblickte, kehrte sich ihr das Herz im Leibe herum. so haßte sie das Mädchen. Und der Neid und Hochmut wuchsen wie ein Unkraut in ihrem Herzen immer höher, daß sie Tag und Nacht keine Ruhe mehr hatte. 

Da rief sie einen Jäger und sprach: "Bring das Kind hinaus in den Wald, ich will's nicht mehr vor meinen Augen sehen. Du sollst es töten und mir Lunge und Leber zum Wahrzeichen mitbringen." 

Der Jäger gehorchte und führte es hinaus, und als er den Hirschfänger gezogen hatte und Schneewittchens unschuldiges Herz durchbohren wollte, fing es an zu weinen und sprach: "Ach, lieber Jäger, laß mir mein Leben! Ich will in den wilden Wald laufen und nimmermehr wieder heimkommen." 

Und weil es gar so schön war, hatte der Jäger Mitleiden und sprach: "So lauf hin, du armes Kind!" 

"Die wilden Tiere werden dich bald gefressen haben," dachte er, und doch war's ihm, als wäre ein Stein von seinem Herzen gewälzt, weil er es nicht zu töten brauchte. 

Und als gerade ein junger Frischling dahergesprungen kam, stach er ihn ab, nahm Lunge und Leber heraus und brachte sie als Wahrzeichen der Königin mit. Der Koch mußte sie in Salz kochen, und das boshafte Weib aß sie auf und meinte, sie hätte Schneewittchens Lunge und Leber gegessen. 

Nun war das arme Kind in dem großen Wald mutterseelenallein, und ward ihm so angst, daß es alle Blätter an den Bäumen ansah und nicht wußte, wie es sich helfen sollte. Da fing es an zu laufen und lief über die spitzen Steine und durch die Dornen, und die wilden Tiere sprangen an ihm vorbei, aber sie taten ihm nichts. 

Es lief, so lange nur die Füße noch fortkonnten, bis es bald Abend werden wollte. Da sah es ein kleines Häuschen und ging hinein, sich zu ruhen. 

In dem Häuschen war alles klein, aber so zierlich und reinlich, daß es nicht zu sagen ist. Da stand ein weißgedecktes Tischlein mit sieben kleinen Tellern, jedes Tellerlein mit seinem Löffelein, ferner sieben Messerlein und Gäblelein und sieben Becherlein. An der Wand waren sieben Bettlein nebeneinander aufgestellt und schneeweiße Laken darüber gedeckt. 

Schneewittchen, weil es so hungrig und durstig war, aß von jedem Tellerlein ein wenig Gemüs' und Brot und trank aus jedem Becherlein einen Tropfen Wein; denn es wollte nicht einem alles wegnehmen. Hernach, weil es so müde war, legte es sich in ein Bettchen, aber keins paßte; das eine war zu lang, das andere zu kurz, bis endlich das siebente recht war; und darin blieb es liegen, befahl sich Gott und schlief ein. 

Als es ganz dunkel geworden war, kamen die Herren von dem Häuslein, das waren die sieben Zwerge, die in den Bergen nach Erz hackten und gruben. Sie zündeten ihre sieben Lichtlein an, und wie es nun hell im Häuslein ward, sahen sie, daß jemand darin gesessen war, denn es stand nicht alles so in der Ordnung, wie sie es verlassen hatten. 

Der erste sprach: "Wer hat auf meinem Stühlchen gesessen?' 

Der zweite: "Wer hat von meinem Tellerchen gegessen?" 

Der dritte: "Wer hat von meinem Brötchen genommen?" 

Der vierte: "Wer hat von meinem Gemüschen gegessen?" 

Der fünfte: "Wer hat mit meinem Gäbelchen gestochen?" 

Der sechste: "Wer hat mit meinem Messerchen geschnitten?" 

Der siebente: "Wer hat aus meinem Becherlein Getrunken?" 

Dann sah sich der erste um und sah, daß auf seinem Bett eine kleine Delle war, da sprach er: "Wer hat in mein Bettchen getreten?" 

Die anderen kamen gelaufen und riefen: "In meinem hat auch jemand Gelegen!" 

Der siebente aber, als er in sein Bett sah, erblickte Schneewittchen, das lag darin und schlief. Nun rief er die andern, die kamen herbeigelaufen und schrien vor Verwunderung, holten ihre sieben Lichtlein und beleuchteten Schneewittchen. 

"Ei, du mein Gott! Ei, du mein Gott!" riefen sie, "was ist das Kind so schön!" 

Und hatten so große Freude, daß sie es nicht aufweckten, sondern im Bettlein fortschlafen ließen. Der siebente Zwerg aber schlief bei seinen Gesellen, bei jedem eine Stunde, da war die Nacht herum. 

Als es Morgen war, erwachte Schneewittchen, und wie es die sieben Zwerge sah, erschrak es. 

Sie waren aber freundlich und fragten: "Wie heißt du?" 

"Ich heiße Schneewittchen", antwortete es. 

"Wie bist du in unser Haus gekommen?" sprachen weiter die Zwerge. 

Da erzählte es ihnen, daß seine Stiefmutter es hätte wollen umbringen lassen, der Jäger hätte ihm aber das Leben geschenkt, und da wär' es gelaufen den ganzen Tag, bis es endlich ihr Häuslein gefunden hätte. 

Die Zwerge sprachen: "Willst du unsern Haushalt versehen, kochen, betten, waschen, nähen und stricken, und willst du alles ordentlich und reinlich halten, so kannst du bei uns bleiben, und es soll dir an nichts fehlen." 

"Ja, sagte Schneewittchen, "von Herzen gern!" und blieb bei ihnen. 

Es hielt ihnen das Haus in Ordnung. Morgens gingen sie in die Berge und suchten Erz und Gold, abends kamen sie wieder, und da mußte ihr Essen bereit sein. 

Den ganzen Tag über war das Mädchen allein; da warnten es die guten Zwerglein und sprachen: "Hüte dich vor deiner Stiefmutter, die wird bald wissen, daß du hier bist; laß ja niemand herein!" 

Die Königin aber, nachdem sie Schneewittchens Lunge und Leber glaubte gegessen zu haben, dachte nicht anders, als sie wäre wieder die Erste und Allerschönste, trat vor ihren Spiegel und sprach: 


"Spieglein, Spieglein. an der Wand,
Wer ist die Schönste im ganzen Land?" 

Da antwortete der Spiegel: 


"Frau Königin, Ihr seid die Schönste hier,
Aber Schneewittchen über den Bergen
Bei den sieben Zwergen
Ist noch tausendmal schöner als Ihr." 

Da erschrak sie, denn sie wußte, daß der Spiegel keine Unwahrheit sprach, und merkte, daß der Jäger sie betrogen hatte und Schneewittchen noch am Leben war. 

Und da sann und sann sie aufs neue, wie sie es umbringen wollte; denn so lange sie nicht die Schönste war im ganzen Land, ließ ihr der Neid keine Ruhe. Und als sie sich endlich etwas ausgedacht hatte, färbte sie sich das Gesicht und kleidete sich wie eine alte Krämerin und war ganz unkenntlich. 

In dieser Gestalt ging sie über die sieben Berge zu den sieben Zwergen, klopfte an die Türe und rief: "Schöne Ware feil! feil!" 

Schneewittchen guckte zum Fenster hinaus und rief: "Guten Tag, liebe Frau! Was habt Ihr zu verkaufen?" 

"Gute Ware", antwortete sie, "Schnürriemen von allen Farben", und holte einen hervor, der aus bunter Seide geflochten war. 

"Die ehrliche Frau kann ich hereinlassen," dachte Schneewittchen, riegelte die Türe auf und kaufte sich den hübschen Schnürriemen. 

"Kind", sprach die Alte, "wie du aussiehst! Komm, ich will dich einmal ordentlich schnüren." 

Schneewittchen hatte kein Arg, stellte sich vor sie und ließ sich mit dem neuen Schnürriemen schnüren. Aber die Alte schnürte geschwind und schnürte so fest, daß dem Schneewittchen der Atem verging und es für tot hinfiel. 

"Nun bist du die Schönste gewesen", sprach sie und eilte hinaus. 

Nicht lange darauf, zur Abendzeit, kamen die sieben Zwerge nach Haus; aber wie erschraken sie, als sie ihr liebes Schneewittchen auf der Erde liegen sahen, und es regte und bewegte sich nicht, als wäre es tot. Sie hoben es in die Höhe, und weil sie sahen, daß es zu fest geschnürt war, schnitten sie den Schnürriemen entzwei; da fing es an ein wenig zu atmen und ward nach und nach wieder lebendig. 

Als die Zwerge hörten, was geschehen war, sprachen sie: "Die alte Krämerfrau war niemand als die gottlose Königin. Hüte dich und laß keinen Menschen herein, wenn wir nicht bei dir sind!" 

Das böse Weib aber, als es nach Haus gekommen war, ging vor den Spiegel und fragte: 


"Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand,
Wer ist die Schönste im ganzen Land?" 

Da antwortete er wie sonst: 


"Frau Königin, Ihr seid die Schönste hier,
Aber Schneewittchen über den Bergen
Bei den sieben Zwergen
Ist noch tausendmal schöner als Ihr." 

Als sie das hörte, lief ihr alles Blut zum Herzen, so erschrak sie, denn sie sah wohl, daß Schneewittchen wieder lebendig geworden war. 

"Nun aber", sprach sie", will ich etwas aussinnen, das dich zugrunde richten soll", und mit Hexenkünsten, die sie verstand, machte sie einen giftigen Kamm. Dann verkleidete sie sich und nahm die Gestalt eines anderen alten Weibes an. 

So ging sie hin über die sieben Berge zu den sieben Zwergen, klopfte an die Türe und rief: "Gute Ware feil! feil!" 

Schneewittchen schaute heraus und sprach: "Geht nur weiter, ich darf niemand hereinlassen!" 

"Das Ansehen wird dir doch erlaubt sein", sprach die Alte, zog den giftigen Kamm heraus und hielt ihn in die Höhe. 

Da gefiel er dem Kinde so gut, daß es sich betören ließ und die Türe öffnete. Als sie des Kaufs einig waren, sprach die Alte: "Nun will ich dich einmal ordentlich kämmen." 

Das arme Schneewittchen dachte an nichts, ließ die Alte gewähren, aber kaum hatte sie den Kamm in die Haare gesteckt, als das Gift darin wirkte und das Mädchen ohne Besinnung niederfiel. 

"Du Ausbund von Schönheit", sprach das boshafte Weib, "jetzt ist's um dich geschehen", und ging fort. 

Zum Glück aber war es bald Abend, wo die sieben Zwerglein nach Haus kamen. Als sie Schneewittchen wie tot auf der Erde liegen sahen, hatten sie gleich die Stiefmutter in Verdacht, suchten nach und fanden den giftigen Kamm. Und kaum hatten sie ihn herausgezogen, so kam Schneewittchen wieder zu sich und erzählte, was vorgegangen war. Da warnten sie es noch einmal, auf seiner Hut zu sein und niemand die Türe zu öffnen. 

Die Königin stellte sich daheim vor den Spiegel und sprach: 


"Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand,
Wer ist die Schönste im ganzen Land?" 

Da antwortete er wie vorher: 


"Frau Königin, Ihr seid die Schönste hier,
Aber Schneewittchen über den Bergen
Bei den sieben Zwergen
Ist noch tausendmal schöner als Ihr." 

Als sie den Spiegel so reden hörte, zitterte und bebte sie vor Zorn. 

"Schneewittchen soll sterben", rief sie, "und wenn es mein eigenes Leben kostet!" 

Darauf ging sie in eine ganz verborgene, einsame Kammer, wo niemand hinkam, und machte da einen giftigen, giftigen Apfel. Äußerlich sah er schön aus, weiß mit roten Backen, daß jeder, der ihn erblickte, Lust danach bekam, aber wer ein Stückchen davon aß, der mußte sterben. 

Als der Apfel fertig war, färbte sie sich das Gesicht und verkleidete sich in eine Bauersfrau, und so ging sie über die sieben Berge zu den sieben Zwergen. Sie klopfte an. 

Schneewittchen streckte den Kopf zum Fenster heraus und sprach: "Ich darf keinen Menschen einlassen, die sieben Zwerge haben mir's verboten!" 

"Mir auch recht", antwortete die Bäuerin, "meine Äpfel will ich schon loswerden. Da, einen will ich dir schenken." 

"Nein", sprach Schneewittchen, "ich darf nichts annehmen!" 

"Fürchtest du dich vor Gift?" sprach die Alte, "siehst du, da schneide ich den Apfel in zwei Teile; den roten Backen iß, den weißen will ich essen." 

Der Apfel war aber so künstlich gemacht, daß der rote Backen allein vergiftet war. Schneewittchen lusterte den schönen Apfel an, und als es sah, daß die Bäuerin davon aß, so konnte es nicht länger widerstehen, streckte die Hand hinaus und nahm die giftige Hälfte. Kaum aber hatte es einen Bissen davon im Mund, so fiel es tot zur Erde nieder. 

Da betrachtete es die Königin mit grausigen Blicken und lachte überlaut und sprach: "Weiß wie Schnee, rot wie Blut, schwarz wie Ebenholz! Diesmal können dich die Zwerge nicht wieder erwecken." 

Und als sie daheim den Spiegel befragte: 


"Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand,
Wer ist die Schönste im ganzen Land?" 

so antwortete er endlich: 


"Frau Königin, Ihr seid die Schönste im Land." 

Da hatte ihr neidisches Herz Ruhe, so gut ein neidisches Herz Ruhe haben kann. 

Die Zwerglein, wie sie abends nach Haus kamen, fanden Schneewittchen auf der Erde liegen, und es ging kein Atem mehr aus seinem Mund, und es war tot. Sie hoben es auf, suchten, ob sie was Giftiges fänden, schnürten es auf, kämmten ihm die Haare, wuschen es mit Wasser und Wein, aber es half alles nichts; das liebe Kind war tot und blieb tot. Sie legten es auf eine Bahre und setzten sich alle siebene daran und beweinten es und weinten drei Tage lang. Da wollten sie es begraben, aber es sah noch so frisch aus wie ein lebender Mensch und hatte noch seine schönen, roten Backen. 

Sie sprachen: "Das können wir nicht in die schwarze Erde versenken", und ließen einen durchsichtigen Sarg von Glas machen, daß man es von allen Seiten sehen konnte, legten es hinein und schrieben mit goldenen Buchstaben seinen Namen darauf und daß es eine Königstochter wäre. Dann setzten sie den Sarg hinaus auf den Berg, und einer von ihnen blieb immer dabei und bewachte ihn. Und die Tiere kamen auch und beweinten Schneewittchen, erst eine Eule dann ein Rabe. zuletzt ein Täubchen. 

Nun lag Schneewittchen lange, lange Zeit in dem Sarg und verweste nicht, sondern sah aus, als wenn es schliefe, denn es war noch so weiß wie Schnee, so rot wie Blut und so schwarzhaarig wie Ebenholz. 

Es geschah aber, daß ein Königssohn in den Wald geriet und zu dem Zwergenhaus kam, da zu übernachten. Er sah auf dem Berg den Sarg und das schöne Schneewittchen darin und las, was mit goldenen Buchstaben darauf geschrieben war. 

Da sprach er zu den Zwergen: "Laßt mir den Sarg, ich will euch geben, was ihr dafür haben wollt." 

Aber die Zwerge antworteten: "Wir geben ihn nicht für alles Gold in der Welt." 

Da sprach er: "So schenkt mir ihn, denn ich kann nicht leben, ohne Schneewittchen zu sehen, ich will es ehren und hochachten wie mein Liebstes." 

Wie er so sprach, empfanden die guten Zwerglein Mitleid mit ihm und gaben ihm den Sarg. Der Königssohn ließ ihn nun von seinen Dienern auf den Schultern forttragen. Da geschah es, daß sie über einen Strauch stolperten, und von dem Schüttern fuhr der giftige Apfelgrütz, den Schneewittchen abgebissen hatte, aus dem Hals. Und nicht lange, so öffnete es die Augen, hob den Deckel vom Sarg in die Höhe und richtete sich auf und war wieder lebendig. 

"Ach Gott, wo bin ich?" rief es. 

Der Königssohn sagte voll Freude: "Du bist bei mir", und erzählte, was sich zugetragen hatte, und sprach: "Ich habe dich lieber als alles auf der Welt; komm mit mir in meines Vaters Schloß, du sollst meine Gemahlin werden." 

Da war ihm Schneewittchen gut und ging mit ihm, und ihre Hochzeit ward mit großer Pracht und Herrlichkeit angeordnet. Zu dem Feste wurde aber auch Schneewittchens gottlose Stiefmutter eingeladen. Wie sie sich nun mit schönen Kleidern angetan hatte, trat sie vor den Spiegel und sprach: 


"Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand,
Wer ist die Schönste im ganzen Land?" 

Der Spiegel antwortete: 


"Frau Königin, Ihr seid die Schönste hier,
Aber die junge Königin ist noch tausendmal schöner als ihr." 

Da stieß das böse Weib einen Fluch aus, und ward ihr so angst, so angst, daß sie sich nicht zu lassen wußte. Sie wollte zuerst gar nicht auf die Hochzeit kommen, doch ließ es ihr keine Ruhe, sie mußte fort und die junge Königin sehen. Und wie sie hineintrat, erkannte sie Schneewittchen, und vor Angst und Schrecken stand sie da und konnte sich nicht regen. Aber es waren schon eiserne Pantoffel über Kohlenfeuer gestellt und wurden mit Zangen hereingetragen und vor sie hingestellt. Da mußte sie in die rotglühenden Schuhe treten und so lange tanzen, bis sie tot zur Erde fiel. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Jason said:


> CORNHOLE THE ELF!!!!!!!



This may or may not happen.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Zepp am I supposed to be able to read that story? I know I have magical powers in all but damn, that looked a bit NOT LIKE ENGLISH, or even french for that matter lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Zepp am I supposed to be able to read that story? I know I have magical powers in all but damn, that looked a bit NOT LIKE ENGLISH, or even french for that matter lol



 Genau!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Um...................ok lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

so what does R.O.F.L.W.M.F.I.M.E mean ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> so what does R.O.F.L.W.M.F.I.M.E mean ?



"Enjoy The Bunny"


That's a pretty loose translation though.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

VERY loose LOL


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> VERY loose LOL



Just like Pam Anderson.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow, THAT loose? Ok...........lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Wow, THAT loose? Ok...........lol



Yeah, it's pretty bad.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL apparently.........


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ja! Ja! Und dann sie sagt "David Hasselhof ist geil" und ich sagt "Er hat eine zwieblen an seinem Kopf" und DANN sie sagt "Ich will mich sterben" so ich schlacht sie um ihrer Kopf!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

[action=Zepp88] is still posting from the cabbagetub [/action]


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

[action=Nerina]is wondering whether to send for help........oh where is Desecrated when you need oxygen?[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]is wondering whether to send for help........oh where is Desecrated when you need oxygen?[/action]



The colors are begining to wash over me, the tub isn't so wet anymore and the leaves are floating away. Green has become blue and blue is becoming ultraviolet.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh, no, you need o2! Wheres Desecrated?!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Jonathan is busy being shiny


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Time to start spinning up my coccoon again.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Here I come to save the day!!

[action=Desecrated]administers oxygen to everyone.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ah!! Thank you kind shiny headed fellow! The colors have been restored to their original hue!!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Have you been up recking chaos all night ???


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Here I come to save the day!!
> 
> [action=Desecrated]administers oxygen to everyone.[/action]



YAY!  [action=Nerina]can breathe again.......Zepp, you ok? [/action]
lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I quite enjoy spooning.



With Elves.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> YAY!  [action=Nerina]can breathe again.......Zepp, you ok? [/action]
> lol



I'm feeling fine. Like one of the council of elders.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Isn't it weekend yet, shouldn't you be with your elf?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Have you been up recking chaos all night ???



I've been Doin' Thangs.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Isn't it weekend yet, shouldn't you be with your elf?



My weekend doesn't begin until Sunday. I work Tuesday - Saturday


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

What day is it today ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> What day is it today ?



Saturday the 16th. 2:44AM


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Saturday Mr Shiny 

[action=Nerina]only said that cause Zepp said it first.........so she hopes Desecrated dosent get upset...[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Saturday Mr Shiny
> 
> [action=Nerina]only said that cause Zepp said it first.........so she hopes Desecrated dosent get upset...[/action]



Nerina, you're drunk, go eat some pretzels.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey, look it's Saturday over here to. cool.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

I take pride in my shininess.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Nerina, you're drunk, go eat some pretzels.



You want her to do a george bush ???


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You want her to do a george bush ???



I want her to feed him pretzels.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

^^


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Zepp 
I'll pay you 50 dollars if you dress up in a catholic schoolgirl uniform and snap some pictures while giggling.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Zepp
> I'll pay you 50 dollars if you dress up in a catholic schoolgirl uniform and snap some pictures while giggling.



There's no way I'm getting my fat ass into one of those outfits.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

60 dollars and a pretzel


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> 60 dollars and a pretzel



I'll give you as much Oprah as you want.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

I dont like pretzles.........


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I dont like pretzles.........



Do you like fat men in catholic schoolgirl outfits?

















































































I fucking hope not.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I dont like pretzles.........



Donuts then ?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Do you like fat men in catholic schoolgirl outfits?



Who doesn't ???


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm kinda hungry.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Go and eat, take some pictures of it.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

pancakes?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Who doesn't ???



I bet Jeffycakes would take your offer.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> pancakes?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I bet Jeffycakes would take your offer.



Happy days! , I'll go and stalk him now.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

I like pancakes, but not pretzles, or escargot..........


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

I can understand the snails, but not liking pretzel, thats just unamerican.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I can understand the snails, but not liking pretzel, thats just unamerican.



Im not American, I have an excuse


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Florida isn't america ?


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Florida isn't america ?



Yeah, and I wasnt born here, Im not American, Ive been here for 3 years.....


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Ooo thats good for you,


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

I guess you could say Florida is Cuba Number Two.....



But you could also say I'm a Canadian......and Jon is a Finn...


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Ooo thats good for you,



lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

From what land do you hail Nerina?










[action=Zepp88] guesses France [/action]


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm a quarter russian does that count ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'm a quarter russian does that count ?



You Red bastard. 





























[action=Zepp88] drinks some maple syrup [/action]


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Da!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Da!



Ay!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

I like Russians........what else are you Desecrated?

Im 3/4 Italian and 1/4 Scottish, if you want to get technical........my parents moved from Europe to the Bahamas, where I was born, and grew up....


----------



## Jason (Feb 16, 2008)

Zepp she is and island girl 

*EDIT* damn she beat me..


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome, that's way too tropical for me  I like cold and grim places.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

My father was half russian and my mother was swedish, but we have some norwegian blood in the family to.

nerina, that sounds like an interesting life.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Awesome, that's way too tropical for me  I like cold and grim places.



I've got an extra bunk over here. 
It's about 8 degrees outside and maybe 4 feet of snow.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> My father was half russian and my mother was swedish, but we have some norwegian blood in the family to.
> 
> nerina, that sounds like an interesting life.



Cool, yeah it was pretty interesting, I'll tell you stories


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I've got an extra bunk over here.
> It's about 8 degrees outside and maybe 4 feet of snow.



Elfie would hate that  





















[action=Zepp88] douses himself in maple syrup[/action]


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Cool, yeah it was pretty interesting, I'll tell you stories



Shoot, give me something that will wake me up.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

STORY TIME!!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Shoot, give me something that will wake me up.



ok I'll post a vid of the junkanoo they do there, its loud, and great, it will wake you up......your're too far away or I'd make you some coffee......


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

junkanoo?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

it's okay I don't rink coffee, fire away with the junkanoo.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

So Zepp, while Im loading the vid, what are you? Full American? And yes I agree, Florida is the 3rd world part of the US...... That was a good one


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> junkanoo?



It's a street parade.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> So Zepp, while Im loading the vid, what are you? Full American? And yes I agree, Florida is the 3rd world part of the US...... That was a good one



There's no such thing as a "Full American" 

My family has been here for maybe 5 or 6 generations as far as I can tell. 

My family name can be traced to Normandy...so...

I've got French-Canadian, Irish, and a sprinkling of German somewhere.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> It's a street parade.



Where can I sign up?


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> There's no such thing as a "Full American"
> 
> My family has been here for maybe 5 or 6 generations as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...



Cool


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Cool




Conan the Caribbean.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

100% Viking though


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I've got French-Canadian, Irish, , *Trucker* and a sprinkling of German shepard somewhere.



Fixed


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Fixed


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

222


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Why my Great Grandfathers parents moved from Quebec to Tennesee I'll never know......


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

So nerina, what made you move to florida. 

And zepp, have you find anywhere to move yet ?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Why my Great Grandfathers parents moved from Quebec to Tennesee I'll never know......



They craved the land, to earn their daily bread in sweet and crops.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Jon, either Pennsylvania, or someplace in Canada. Sami wants to move back to her hometown in Virginia though....which is a nice little place...so I'd be cool with that...

She's also expressed interest in Sweden


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> They craved the land, to earn their daily bread in sweet and crops.



Fuck that.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Jon, either Pennsylvania, or someplace in Canada. Sami wants to move back to her hometown in Virginia though....which is a nice little place...so I'd be cool with that...
> 
> She's also expressed interest in Sweden



You got my vote for Canada, somewhere in Alberta would be great.

And stay away from sweden it's a hell hole, go to norway instead.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> So nerina, what made you move to florida.
> 
> And zepp, have you find anywhere to move yet ?



LOL those comments were good, 
I came here cause my bro's been living here since he was 17, he was born in London, and then moved to Nassau too, I swear we are nomads ...lol
But he was here and I wanted to go to college, and my parents thought it was better that the family 'stay close' so, thats why.....I have an Italian and British passport tho, Im thinking of movig back like really seriosuly,somewhere in europe......


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

I like the atmosphere of Europe over that of the states.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> LOL those comments were good,
> I came here cause my bro's been living here since he was 17, he was born in London, and then moved to Nassau too, I swear we are nomads ...lol
> But he was here and I wanted to go to college, and my parents thought it was better that the family 'stay close' so, thats why.....I have an Italian and British passport tho, *Im thinking of movig back like really seriosuly,somewhere in europe*......









Ålesund in norway,


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Ålesund in norway,



OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
Ive seen this pic before............holy cow..........I really really have to go .....lke soooooooooooon, like now, damnit.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

That place is beautiful, he posted it in my "Places to live" thread


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> Ive seen this pic before............holy cow..........I really really have to go .....lke soooooooooooon, like now, damnit.



wow, yeah, that pic is amazing


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

I really want to go there this summer. Or move there.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

I can come!!??!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

You should take jason with you and go.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

We should do a ålesund - sevenstring.org field trip.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> We should do a ålesund - sevenstring.org field trip.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

240


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 16, 2008)

Shrod tried to make a play on Jason's girl.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Who's Shrod?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 16, 2008)

The Choadmaster.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal
Jack "Shrod" Sparra'


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

when?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Shrod tried to make a play on Jason's girl.



I think it's hillarious


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

Well I'm off to get some breakfast.- bye boys and gals.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

Night night, or, Morning rather lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

[action=Zepp88] makes a pass at Nerina just to annoy Jason [/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Gah~ Glarp~ The O2 is gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


















The milk is now ultraviolet, the sky melts into sound, the Mike becomes green and leafy.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm back, oxygen is supplied.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

[action=Desecrated]makes a pass on jason.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

254


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

255


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]makes a pass _at _jason.[/action]



Fixed. 


Why the fuck is this crap not being posted in the 100k thread? And more importantly, will there be cake? 

To find out I must go to Ankh-Morpork and fetch the greatest police officer the multiverse has ever known...

Samual Vimes. 


...and fuck that Captain Carrot guy. Dunno why I hate him so much though, tis weird.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 16, 2008)

No cake, no police, no 100k thread, no carrots and no at.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 16, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> Why the fuck is this crap not being posted in the 100k thread? And more importantly, will there be cake?
> ...




I  Sam Vimes, he's one of my fav characters, and Death too, he's great. Carrot is too straight, thats why I think people hate him lol


----------

